# How many have bred P's before?



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Curious, because I've never had mine breed in all the time that I had them.

What P breed is the easiest/hardest and what did you do to have success?

I figured this could help a lot of other people also.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, if you read past thread.. it'll clearly state that its hard to try and pair off, let alone have them find one another to do it.

Ask Hollywood.. He's done it and has an eye for breeding pairs.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Actually, if you read past thread.. it'll clearly state that its hard to try and pair off, let alone have them find one another to do it.
> 
> Ask Hollywood.. He's done it and has an eye for breeding pairs.


 Yea, I have seen that but I still see where a few have said they have had success and I was hoping to learn how they do it.

I might have to go a little deeper into the archives tho.

Thanks for the info tho. I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

"What P breed is the easiest/hardest and what did you do to have success?" I have never breed any piranhas, but as i heard, Reds are probably the easiest and the hardest is probably rhoms or piraya


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> Curious, because I've never had mine breed in all the time that I had them.
> 
> What P breed is the easiest/hardest and what did you do to have success?
> 
> I figured this could help a lot of other people also.


 how long have you had p's for, and how many do you have and what size tank etc. please tell more about your set-up. ?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Reckoning said:
> 
> 
> > Curious, because I've never had mine breed in all the time that I had them.
> ...


 I've had P's for 17 years and had up to 17 tanks at one time. I've had cichlids for about 25 years now also.

I don't have any P's anymore. My Flowerhorn killed my last one about 6 months ago or so.

I don't have but 3 tanks left with a 75G being my biggest now but it has my FH and Midas in it but I'm hopefully getting at least a 150G tank later this year. I will either get a rhom or some wild-caught rbp. Not sure yet.

I'm mainly wondering how others did it because I haven't ever tried but I've never seen them do it either so was curious as to what you guys thought was the best way to go about it and best setups etc.

I just figure there's a lot I could learn on this subject.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the majority of people that have had success usually had a tank 100gal plus with atleast 4 or more p's that i have heard of.

i am currently breeding rbp's in a 125gal, i have six p's in there from 5'' to 8'' i was not trying to breed them as i was new to the hobby!! i just purchased them at different times ending up with a mating pair that breeds once a week for some time now. i keep up weekly water changes and feed them twice a day mostly shrimp/silversides frozen minnows/and feeders once awhile. and water temp is arround 81-82 deg.

best chances would be lots of space 125gal or bigger and atleast 5-6 p's atleast 6'' long, good-luck if and when you try


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

and lots of luck


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yes, like clockwork


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

geez that is alittle big!
I just got a new digi cam and photoshop, I'm still learning.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hope this ones better


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats on the eggs







please tell us about your set-up you have. tank size, number of p's, and when did they start the spawning...... have fun with your new camera







and please share more pics when you get a chance.







(for close ups use macro mode) and start your own thread!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

...


----------

